# What Is Sticking Out My Rhoms Arse?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

It's been there for a few weeks. I don't know is it's the same piece but it's been the for a while. His appetite is great and he's acting perfectly normal.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

tapeworm maybe


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Will prazipro get rid of it?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont think its anything to worry about, just its tube or whatever you call it


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Maybe his ass got inverted and went back in. Doesn't look like any worm to me.


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

i have seen that exact same thing in a po*n before. its wasnt with a fish tho. i am not sure how they resolved the problem but I will see if i can find the video


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks to me like its vent like if it wanted to lay eggs. I have breed alot of cichlids and it looks like a female vent just before they lay eggs but I could be wrong.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Looks to me like its vent like if it wanted to lay eggs. I have breed alot of cichlids and it looks like a female vent just before they lay eggs but I could be wrong.


Do rhoms even lay egs at this size?


----------

